# Free New Hikari Micro Wafers



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Hikari Aquatic Diets - Aquatic diets for tropical & marine fish

Follow the "Try our newest tropical diet Micro Wafers (TM) FREE by clicking here" link.

Fill out a form with name, address, types of fish and aquariums you own. Print it out and send it back to Hikari with an empty flake food container and get a free Micro Wafers product.

It doesn't have any copper in it from what I've read, so it should be safe for inverts. I plan to mail mine out Monday. I'll let you know what I receive. I just thought I'd pass it along. 

Renee


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you so much Just printed mine out and will send the following Monday.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey, thanks for this. I wonder if I can include an empty "trial" pack, lol.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Just printed mine out today. Will be mailing out later with an empty container of tetramin flakes. 

We'll see how it goes. Thanks!

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Printed mine out as well. Will be sent out tomorrow afternoon with an empty Wardley Tropicals container.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just received my free Hikari sample today in the mail. Think I misread the instruction so didn't get the 20gm flakes, but still got some cool samples It's free, so no complaints!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I've been in the hospital for ten days getting a cholecystectomy (gall bladder removal), so I'm just now sending mine out. The link was still up on their site, so it seems I'm not too late. Did anyone else get anything back yet?


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey,

How are you guys sending the empty containers? Are you cutting them up or crushing them? I've got an empty container of "Aquarian" but its pretty big - coffee can circumference but very short/squat ..... should I try stomping on it or try to cut it into the cardboard short tube part?

So what sorts of other goodies did they send Paul? Do tell!

And THANKS for the heads up about this! And also for the info about no copper - I get enough through the municipal water, I'm very careful not to have any in the foods I use!

Thanks,
Jane


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

There is also a coupon in "Tropical Fish" magazine, Dec 2006 issue. With it you do not have to send a empty fish food container in. However I don't know how big the sample is that you get. I going with the coupon instead, much easier then sending in a empty fish food container.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I just peeled off the label - I don't have any empty containers at the moment. Hopefully that works.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

let us know if the lable thing works...and what you get back from the coupon!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What I would really like to know, and what I'm sure Hikari wants you to tell us, is how well their little wafers work as fish food. Those who have received their free samples should let us know if they are satisfied with their quality as fish food. I have seen that product at my LFS, but didn't know anything about it so I opted for what I did know about.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

When I receive mine, I will let you know.

If these float on top of the water my fish might like them, 
if they sink I guess I'll find out what the snails think of them.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Got my FREE sample today*

Hi I got my sample today from Hikari. I sent them an old Hikari algae wafer packet, so it was easy to send in the request. What I received came packed in a standard white envelope. I received 3 samples and some flyers

1. Micro Wafers
2. Sinking Wafers
3. Tropical Flakes










I'll feed them later tonight and report how my fish like the micro wafers.

-John N.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, the microwafer was super tiny and my fish loved it! It is so tiny that it fits easily into the small mouths of my tetras, while strong enough with the typical wafer characteristic that it doesn't fall apart in the water. The other sample I got was the flakes(from bloodworm, I think). Those are even more fine in terms of texture and my fish gulps it down in seconds. 

I definitely would get the micro wafer if it's available in my area.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, Paul's right. The micro pellets are super tiny and my H.rasboras and other tetras love them. They remind me of Marineland's "Bio-Blend" where they sit on top of the water, and slowly sink. 

The Flakes were very soft and didn't have the same crispness as Tetramin Flakes, but the fish still loved them.

The Algae wafers are like any other wafer, but they are tiny so No need to break them in half for the shrimp tank. 

Thanks for the information Renee! I really enjoy getting free stuff!

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reports on the Hikari foods. I am about due to buy some more fish food, so this is the direction I will lean. I think that company deserves some more business for their great marketing idea, and since the products seem to be top rate, all the better.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I sent in the coupon I cut out of "Tropical Fish" magazine and got the following...Tropical flake, sinking wafers, algae wafers, micro pellets, micro wafers and Betta bio-gold. 

I was suprise to find that the envelope I received the samples in was address by hand. In there thank you letter I found out that Hikari has been producing aquatic foods for 110 years and is one of the largest suppliers of live fish in the Orient, which I found very interesting. 

My fish just loved the micro wafers. One of my Betta's which has problems eating Betta food gulp these little wafers right down. I will definately keep buying the micro-wafers.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I received my samples today and was happy with what I ended up with. 
I got sample packs of three things:
-Crab Cuisine
-Micro Wafers
-Micro Pellets
I also got two full size packs of two things:
-Sinking Wafers (0.88 oz)
-Algae Wafers (0.7 oz)
I was happy with that. They also said full color brochures about their products that I haven't yet read.  I'll let everyone know if I find similar offers. (BTW, I sent in an empty sample pack of Bio-Blend.)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

We get those kinds of samples from them by the bagful at the ACA conventions and my fish are always happy with them. 

Thanks for the tip on the coupon in TFH too Trena. I'm sure I would have missed it.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I FINALLY got my free samples in the mail. No idea why it took so long but they are here!

0.70oz Micro Wafers
Tropical Flake sample (good size too)
Betta Bio-Gold
Fancy Guppy
Micro Pellets

Not bad for less than a $1.


----------

